
Mueller Used Bitcoin to Catch Russia - howard941
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/19/tech/bitcoin-mueller-russia/index.html
======
andirk
So Bitcoin was used to finance and control the election of the most powerful
country in history?

If you believe that HRC lost because a foreign power "hacked" the election,
then yes.

If you believe that releasing actual, and somewhat unflattering, information
about candidates to the public shows that political party leaders chose the
wrong candidate, then no.

At the very least, this is an example of how Bitcoin is _not_ completely
anonymous, depending on how one uses it.

